# Dinner Friday, 3-18-2022



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 18, 2022)

I made a pan of Shrimp Destin, one of those Southern Living recipes Katie and I both love. Tasty as ever.

What's cooking at your place?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 18, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I made a pan of *Shrimp Destin*, one of those Southern Living recipes Katie and I both love. Tasty as ever.
> 
> What's cooking at your place?
> 
> View attachment 51207



Ooh!!! Copy Me That, for sure! 
I'll pare down the recipe for just moi.

My plan is Ham Steaks, oven roasted fresh Asparagus and TJ's Hatch Chile Mac `n Cheese.  
Sadly, we have nothing for dessert, and I went shopping today!!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 18, 2022)

I made a salad today, since it was hot out (well, maybe not _hot_, but like late May around here!).  I cooked some whole mung beans and chana dal, and added some diced potatoes (got a little too soft for a red potato, in that time), a large diced red bell pepper, plus some scallion greens, cutting celery, dill, and parsley from the hydroponics.  I drained a can of kippered herring (got a bunch of these from Ocean State Job Lots, for $1.49 with a digital coupon), and chopped them up, and chopped 5 frozen Thai peppers, and stirred all this together, with a couple tb of toasted sesame seeds.  The dressing was a simple EVOO and white wine vinegar, a little soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce, and black pepper, as always. Delicious!  Could have put more heat in it - maybe tomorrow. 

I also made some breadsticks, with the new yeast I just got, because I noticed that the old yeast was showing its age, the last couple of times I used it.  It rose incredibly well, as always, when new, and I didn't even use the usual amount.  I keep it in the fridge, and the "best by" date I wrote on the label was 5-22, but I definitely needed to replace it.  Only wasted a few tb, so most was used.


Bread sticks, made with new yeast. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> I made a salad today, since it was hot out (well, maybe not _hot_, but like late May around here!).  I cooked some whole mung beans and chana dal, and added some diced potatoes (got a little too soft for a red potato, in that time), a large diced red bell pepper, plus some scallion greens, cutting celery, dill, and parsley from the hydroponics.  I drained a can of kippered herring (got a bunch of these from Ocean State Job Lots, for $1.49 with a digital coupon), and chopped them up, and chopped 5 frozen Thai peppers, and stirred all this together, with a couple tb of toasted sesame seeds.  The dressing was a simple EVOO and white wine vinegar, a little soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce, and black pepper, as always. Delicious!  Could have put more heat in it - maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I also made some breadsticks, with the new yeast I just got, because I noticed that the old yeast was showing its age, the last couple of times I used it.  It rose incredibly well, as always, when new, and I didn't even use the usual amount.  I keep it in the fridge, and the "best by" date I wrote on the label was 5-22, but I definitely needed to replace it.  Only wasted a few tb, so most was used.
> 
> ...



If that old yeast is retrievable, you might want to consider making it into nutritional yeast. Make your own nutritional yeast - The Provident Homemaker


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2022)

DH and I went for our C-19 booster shots today. We walked around a bit. He got really pooped out. I was energetic enough to take out the recycling when we got home, since I was already dressed for outdoors. Well, that really pooped me out.

So, we ordered pizzas. I really enjoy the "make your own" pizzas that I can get from a local pizza place. I can get a tasty pizza with no nightshades whatsoever. w00t!


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 18, 2022)

taxlady said:


> DH and I went for our C-19 booster shots today. We walked around a bit. He got really pooped out. I was energetic enough to take out the recycling when we got home, since I was already dressed for outdoors. Well, that really pooped me out.
> 
> So, we ordered pizzas. I really enjoy the "make your own" pizzas that I can get from a local pizza place. I can get a tasty pizza with no nightshades whatsoever. w00t!



I'm curious to know what you mean by "make your own" pizzas from a pizza shop. I'm guessing they allow you to customize your own pizza with different sauces other than tomato sauce?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2022)

We had smash burgers and fries for dinner tonight.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm just having a personal size pizza (Kroger brand) that I added diced onion and red bell pepper to, plus a little bit of cheese.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2022)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm curious to know what you mean by "make your own" pizzas from a pizza shop. I'm guessing they allow you to customize your own pizza with different sauces other than tomato sauce?



Yup, that's what I meant. Customize is a better word. I get to choose the crust type, how well the pizza is done, what kind of sauce, if any, what kind of cheese(s), and what kind of toppings and garnishes. I chose wholewheat, thin crust, well done, no sauce, mozzarella, New York style pepperoni, fresh mushrooms, feta, Kalamata olives, chili flakes, and "Italiano seasoning". I really like that combination. I don't even notice that there isn't any sauce. Once, I had it with pesto, for $2 extra. I didn't notice that either, so why bother?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 19, 2022)

I like that idea about the nutritional yeast - thanks *TL*.  Only about 3 tb if, if that, but next time I'll remember that - it's in the trash already.

I learned about a favorite pizza topping many years ago, at an early Pizzeria Uno.  A friend and I would often go to concerts at Valley Forge Music Fair, and go over early, park near an exit, and walk across the street, to the restaurant.  This was one of the first ones in the area, and totally different from the ones today, but there was something they had called simply "White Pizza, and all that was on it was a huge amount of freshly minced garlic, probably some olive oil,  mushrooms, and mozzarella cheese - that's it!  

They were those thick crusted, Chicago style pizzas, and she and some other friends and I would often get together for a pizza night, and one large, thick crusted one would always be a white pizza, which I eventually "customized" using cremini mushrooms (when they started becoming available in most stores), as well as some dried mushrooms.  We'd also have a "red pizza" of some sort, but we had to have that white pizza!  For one of those standard 14" square pizzas I'd put on 3/4 c of minced garlic, and it still wasn't nearly as much as they put on those at Pizzeria Uno!  I forget how much we put on the small pans - I also got at least 10 of the small black metal pans they served it in, and everyone would make their own pizzas some nights - the kids especially liked that.  Somewhere in my bluebook I have the amounts of dough to make, for all those pans, but it's been a while!


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 19, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Yup, that's what I meant. Customize is a better word. I get to choose the crust type, how well the pizza is done, what kind of sauce, if any, what kind of cheese(s), and what kind of toppings and garnishes. I chose wholewheat, thin crust, well done, no sauce, mozzarella, New York style pepperoni, fresh mushrooms, feta, Kalamata olives, chili flakes, and "Italiano seasoning". I really like that combination. I don't even notice that there isn't any sauce. Once, I had it with pesto, for $2 extra. I didn't notice that either, so why bother?



That sounds super good. I'll often make pizza at home and there are times when I'm just not in the mood for sauce. Normally I just brush the pizza crust with olive oil and minced garlic and it's delicious. And sometimes I'll make a 'white' pizza. I make my own sauce for that. I love white pizzas with loads of veggies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2022)

We went out for a date night for the first time in quite a while, to a place called The Fishin' Pig - Drink Like a Fish, Eat Like a Pig lol

I had a smoked pulled pork platter with fried green tomatoes and mac and cheese. DH had ahi tuna tacos with kettle chips. They were both pretty good. I really liked the slightly spicy sauce that came with the tomatoes.


----------

